# Le blog de la misogynie [...]...



## golf (1 Février 2005)

Au fait, misogyne, cela se dit comment au féminin  :rateau:


----------



## golf (1 Février 2005)

Ce DESS propose une formation inédite et ambitieuse assurée conjointement par les départements de sociologie et de psychologie de l'Université de Nancy 2

Une réelle opportunité à saisir : Développer la fonction cérébrale chez la femme moderne !

Objectif pédagogique du diplôme :
Initier les femmes à une expérience fascinante : l'usage du cerveau.

Conditions requises d'admission :
L'existence d'un tuteur de sexe masculin exerçant une autorité morale et/ou physique sans lequel les enseignements perdent toute efficacité pédagogique. Elle est nécessaire à la bonne assimilation des connaissances.

Durée :
Brunes : 1 mois et demi par module d'enseignement
Rousses : 3 mois par module d'enseignement
Blondes : 6 mois par module (possibilité de formation continue)

Programme :
L'enseignement est reparti en 4 modules.

MODULE 1 : Vouloir utiliser son cerveau
1. " Accepter son propre destin : Vous êtes née femme "
2. " Connaître son habitat naturel : La cuisine "
3. " Apprendre à ranger son sac à main " - Travaux Dirigés
4. " Apprendre à acheter en moins de 4 heures " - Notions élémentaires
5. " Etablir des limites : Comment se maquiller " - Détachant fourni !
6. Programmation basique : " L'utilisation du micro-ondes " Combinaison anti-radiation fournie !
7. Programmation avancée : " Le magnétoscope " - Uniquement pour brunes et rousses

MODULE 2 : Conduire
1. " La voiture : Equation à une inconnue "
2. " Que faut-il faire une fois assise dans la voiture ? " - Analyse dynamique
3. Stationnement 1 : " Notions élémentaires "
4. Stationnement 2 : " Le créneau "
5. " Le frein et l'accélérateur : Un véritable challenge "
6. " Boite de vitesse: Instruction complète " - uniquement boite de vitesse automatique pour les blondes
7. " Utilisation adéquate des clignotants " - uniquement pour les modèles avec volant, donc brunes et rousses
8. Effets d'optique : " Feu rouge, feu vert, feu orange " - Travaux pratiques
9. Géométrie avancée : " Garer la voiture dans le garage " - Exercices théoriques
10. " La boite à outils : système d'équation à plusieurs inconnues "
11. Survie 1 : " Où se trouvent les warnings ? " - ne peut être suivi qu'après la partie 7 du module 2
12. Survie 2 : " Changer une roue sans devoir montrer sa culotte à un inconnu" -
13. Survie 3 : " Changer plusieurs roues, tu peux le faire ! " - mais pas en même temps !
14. Survie 4 : " Vérifier les niveaux d'huile et d'eau "

MODULE 3 : Vie à deux
1. " TPM (Tension Pré-Menstruelle) : C'est ton problème ! " - Introduction à la Thèse " Comment ne pas irriter l'autre "
2. " Comprendre qu'aucun talon au monde ne te permettra d'être à la hauteur de l'Homme "
3. Vocabulaire 1 : " Définition du mot "Oui" " - Analyse dynamique avec exercices corrigés du type es-tu prête ?
4. Vocabulaire 2 : " Définition du mot "5 minutes" " - Analyse statique avec travaux dirigés (prévoir un sac de couchage)
5. Mise en situation : " Comment mériter son argent de poche ? " - prévoir une calculatrice
6. Sociologie : " Le football n'est pas un sport, c'est un acte sacré "
7. Education Civique et Morale 1 : " Accepter le football le dimanche "
8. Education Civique et Morale 2 : " Accepter les conférences sur le football entre hommes "
9. Education Civique et Morale 3 : " Ne jamais intervenir dans une discussion entre hommes " autrement dénommé " Le Savoir se taire quand on a rien à dire de toute façon "
10. " Eviter les question inutiles du style "Tu me trouves grosse ?" ou "Tu trouves que j'ai quelque chose de différent ?" "
11. Savoir vivre : " Se moucher toujours avant de manger "
12. Savoir être : " S'épiler voire plus dans certains cas " option pour les brunes : " Le coté masculin de toute femme "
13. Achats 1 : " la carte bleue : Définition de l'expression "crédit limité" "
14. Achats 2 : " Toi aussi tu peux porter les courses "
15. " Pourquoi ta mère n'est pas la bienvenue à la maison " - 100 études de cas
16. " Le phénomène du temps : Dîner à l'heure du dîner "

MODULE 4 : Affronter le réalité
1. Téléphone : " Quand couper? " - Dynamique de groupe : groupe de 4 à 6 femmes par appareil
2. " La métamorphose féminine avec le maquillage " - Photos, projections en couleurs et commentées
3. DESINTOXICATION CEREBRALE : " Ne plus regarder "Les feux de l'Amour" "
4. " Comprendre que "Les feux de l'Amour" ne sont qu'une série TV. C'est pas réel, ça n'existe pas !!! "
5. Toi et ton corps : " La loi de la gravité "
6. L'acceptation de soi : " Les miroirs ne mentent jamais "
*

RENDS VITE TON DOSSIER D'INSCRIPTION, LE NOMBRE DE PLACES EST LIMITE.

DOSSIER D'INSCRIPTION

ATTENTION
Les cours débuteront le 21 février 2005.
Toute personne intéressée devra présenter sa demande par écrit en stipulant son âge, ses mensurations et son numéro de téléphone (direct).
La demande devra être accompagnée d'une permission écrite, soit du père, du frère, du conjoint ou de toute personne de sexe masculin exerçant une autorité morale et/ou physique sur la candidate.

NOM :
PRENOM :
CATEGORIE : (Ne cocher qu'une seule case)
Brune
Rousse
Blonde
Ne sait pas
AGE :
TAILLE (en cm) :
POIDS (en kg/ rajoutez 8 au chiffre que vous donnez habituellement) :
MENSURATIONS : ___/___/___
TEL DIRECT :
ADRESSE :

SIGNATURE DU TUTEUR (MALE) :


----------



## Goulven (1 Février 2005)

Quand Christelle va voir ça! :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

est que c'est possible parteciper seulement a quelques lecons? 


moi je serai interessé par :

2. " Connaître son habitat naturel : La cuisine "

4. " Apprendre à acheter en moins de 4 heures " - Notions élémentaires

6. Programmation basique : " L'utilisation du micro-ondes " Combinaison anti-radiation fournie !* je prefere formation four mais bon* ..

7. Programmation avancée : " Le magnétoscope " - Uniquement pour brunes et rousses *lecteur dvd serait plus approprié *

4. Stationnement 2 : " Le créneau "

9. Géométrie avancée : " Garer la voiture dans le garage " - Exercices théoriques

14. Survie 4 : " Vérifier les niveaux d'huile et d'eau "* pas la peine , les revision ne sont pas seulement pour les chiens* 

13. Achats 1 : " la carte bleue : Définition de l'expression "crédit limité" "*haaa bon?  *


----------



## Xman (1 Février 2005)

Ce programme, bien qu'exhaustif, me parait encore bien trop compliqué. Le lire est une chose, le comprendre en est une autre...
Et, là, tu rejoins l'adage préféré des femmes, à savoir : "Pourquoi faire simple, quand on peut faire compliqué"
Alors, je pense que ta volonté constructive est en fait bien trop ambitieuse, tu oublies à qui ces formations s'adressent.
Enfin pour conclure, je pense que malheuresement, IL N'Y A RIEN À FAIRE     


Et maintenant attention au représailles  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Gabi (1 Février 2005)

Blague de carabin :

Quel est le féminin de "médecin" ?


_Secrétaire..._


----------



## Xman (1 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Blague de carabin :
> 
> Quel est le féminin de "médecin" ?




Bourrelier ?


----------



## Gabi (1 Février 2005)

Qu'un jour vos maudites religions admettent sans fausses intention, qu'il n'y a de plus beau pays que celui qui leur est interdit.
Qu'une femme vaut bien plus qu'un homme, qu'une femme vaut bien mieux que ça, que même leur chagrin monotone est plus noble que vos combats
Qu'une femme vaut bien plus en some que les hommes qui se battent ici, là, et que leur chagrin pour les hommes me fait aimer les femmes ici-bas.

_Les Ogres de Barback - "Peuple du moment"

_www.lesogres.com


----------



## supermoquette (1 Février 2005)

Sacré Golf !


----------



## nato kino (1 Février 2005)

Il est gentil


----------



## Goulven (1 Février 2005)

Il faudrait ajouter un sondage...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, misogyne, cela se dit comment au féminin  :rateau:



*G*entlement *O*nly *L*adies *F*orbiden  :rateau: 

héhé


----------



## rezba (1 Février 2005)

Je suis étonné qu'il n'ait pas mis de belles répliques d'Audiard...

Par exemple, "chez moi, quand les hommes parlent, les gonzesses se taillent..."


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

:modo: je préfère pas traîner dans le coin, ça risque d'abraser sec :modo:


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Février 2005)

cekwatsebins 


Raaaah, vous dites, vous dites mais vous savez pas trop cuisiner tous seuls, vous savez pas faire le menage ni le rangement ni faire le repassage, faut bien que quelqu'un le fasse a votre place  et voila le merci qu'on en a :rateau:


Retournez chez vos meres !!! :rateau:



lol    :love:


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> cekwatsebins
> 
> 
> Raaaah, vous dites, vous dites mais vous savez pas trop cuisiner tous seuls, vous savez pas faire le menage ni le rangement ni faire le repassage, faut bien que quelqu'un le fasse a votre place  et voila le merci qu'on en a :rateau:
> ...




première réplique cinglante  :rateau:


----------



## Irish whistle (1 Février 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Quand Christelle va voir ça! :affraid:



Permettez que cite

 "Sachons reconnaître une femme d'un homme"



La femme n'est pas l'égale de l'homme, sinon elle courrait le cent mètres en dix secondes deux dixièmes, ou dix secondes trois dixièmes à la rigueur.

Mais alors, direz-vous, comment reconnaître un homme d'une femme, en dehors d'une piste de course à pieds ? C'est une excellente question, je vous remercie de me l'avoir posée.

Physiquement, il existe de nombreux points de repère permettant à un observa- teur averti de reconnaître l'homme de la femme. .

Généralement, dans nos régions, et même en Seine-et-Marne, l'homme est plus grand que la femme. C'est une anomalie de la nature dans la mesure où, toute sa vie, la femme a besoin de s'appuyer sur l'homme. A-t-on jamais vu un vieillard ou un infirme s'appuyer sur une canne plus grande que lui ? Il y a comme ça des jours où on se demande si Dieu ne boit pas.

On reconnaît l'homme à la rugosité brutale de son teint buriné, et la femme l'incomparable fraîcheur de son teint dinave.

Déshabillons un homme et une femme. La première chose qui saute aux yeux c'est que l'homme a des seins grotesques et ment embryonnaires par rapport à la de Milo. C'est une indication, pas preuve. Pour être sûr de ne pas nous leurrer, approchons-nous... encore un peu..., n'ayez pas peur. Pinçons légèrement le sein de la personne. Si la personne dit : « Oh ! oui Albert, sois mien ! », c'est une femme. Si la personne dit : « Alors Albert mon pote, ça va pas la tête ? », c'est un homme.

Dans le cas où l'homme et la femme renâcleraient à. l'idée de se mettre nus pour que vous leur testiez les seins (c'est une éventualité dont il faut tenir compte, à notre époque d'incommunicabilité et d'indiffé- rence où plus personne ne veut plus aider son prochain), sachez qu'on peut reconnaître l'homme de la femme à son vélo. Le vélo de l'homme est comme ça, voir figure 1. Le vélo de la femme est comme ça, voir figure 2. Pourquoi cette différence ? Personne ne le sait vraiment, ce qui prouve une fois de plus que les desseins du Seigneur, à l'instar de ceux de Wolinski, sont impénétrables.

De nombreuses hypothèses ont été écha- faudées. D'après verlaine, qui était à la pédale ce que vatel fut à la queue, c'est-à- dire un maître, le vélo n'est pas conçu ainsi par hasard (revoir figure 1 ; mais moins vite cette fois. Sachons prendre notre temps. Pourquoi courir ? Pourquoi voir la figure 1 à toute vitesse? Quoi que nous fassioris, la mort est au bout de la route de chacun de nous ! Alors pourquoi s'affoler ? Revoyons la figure 1). « Non, ce n'est pas par hasard », crie verlaine dans « Les sanglots longs des vélos de l'automne », si la divine provi- dence, dans son infinie sagesse, a conçu ainsi le vélo de l'homme, c'est pour qu'il puisse se cogner les noisettes au moment de l'enfour- cher. « Car la douleur est rédemptrice. Bien- heureux ceux qui souffrent, car le Royaume des Cieux et le Parc des Princes est à eux ! » Cette explication est fort séduisante, car on comprend alors pourquoi le vélo de la femme n'a nul besoin de comporter le même handicap, et pourquoi le cadre, dans le vélo féminin, est en bas. Au reste, que penseriez- vous d'une femme que l'on verrait enfour- cher un cadre supérieur dans la rue ?

Donc la femme est légèrement inférieure à l'homme.

En voulez-vous d'autres preuves? Oui ? Bon !

Dès l'enfance, on peut toucher du doigt la différence. Soient une poupée et un fusil. Soient aussi un petit garçon que nous appel- lerons Paul, par convention, et une petite fille -que nous appellerons Claudine, par respect pour sa grand-mère qui voulait qu'on l'appelât Claudine.

Donnons la poupée à Claudine. Aussitôt, elle lui chante une berceuse en lui caressant la tête. Donnons-lui maintenant le fusil. Elle le jette. Et même, en grandissant, elle conti- nuera à jeter les fusils qu'on lui tend. C'est pourquoi il y a si peu de femmes dans l'armée. N'est-ce pas un signe flagrant d'in- fériorité fondamentale, que de ne pas être dans l'armée ?

En revanche, si nous présentons le fusil et la poupée à Paul, il va tuer un maximum de communistes et souffler dans la poupée, la guerre et la poupée gonflable ét.ant les deux mamelles de la virilité, si l'on en croit Sully qui n'avait pas peur des métaphores hardies.

Quand vient la saison des amours, l'homme frotte la rugosité brutale de son teint buriné contre l'incomparable fraîcheur du teint scandinave de la femme, et leurs corps se mêlent dans un élan d'amour puis- sant et magnifique, mais il ne faut pas non plus exagérer vu que finalement c'est pareil pour les cochons, les vaches et même les phacochères. Au bout d'un laps de temps plus ou moins long, la femme dit : « Oh oui olala » et l'homme allume une cigarette. On dit alors que la femme est « heureuse ». Neuf mois plus tard, pendant que la femme accouche, elle tient la main de son mari. Ainsi il a moins peur, et il souffre moins.

En politique, les femmes sont générale- ment nulles. Lors d'une élection présiden- tielle suivant le suffrage universel, par exemple, la fe.mme choisira le candidat le plus beau! Alors que l'homme choisira le candidat le plus hunnête.

En sport,'les équipes féminines sont lamentables, comparées aux équipes mascu- lines ou est-allemandes. Enfin, pour être complets, nous dirons que les femmes fran- çaises sont quand même moins nulles que les femmes étrangères qui mettent des bigoudis pour aller chercher le pain et qui ont les pieds trop longs. Comme l'écrivait si justement dès 1895 Louis Martin dans son ouvrage remarquable : LAnglais est-il un juif? : « Non seulement la Japonaise est la négation la plus absolue de la femme, mais elle est aussi la négation la plus absolue de la beauté grecque *. »

Pierre Desproges et je suis pétée de rire


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Permettez que cite
> 
> "Sachons reconnaître une femme d'un homme"
> En voulez-vous d'autres preuves? Oui ? [...]
> ...



deuxième frappe  :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> :modo: je préfère pas traîner dans le coin, ça risque d'abraser sec :modo:


 On verra qui repassera et fera bouillir ton linge quand tu demenageras    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> On verra qui repassera et fera bouillir ton linge quand tu demenageras    :rateau:




il fera comme beaucoup d'autres garçons :
il va habiter a l"etage en dessus


----------



## Xman (1 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> cekwatsebins
> 
> 
> Raaaah, vous dites, vous dites mais vous savez pas trop cuisiner tous seuls, vous savez pas faire le menage ni le rangement ni faire le repassage, faut bien que quelqu'un le fasse a votre place  et voila le merci qu'on en a :rateau:
> ...



Maman ? c'est toi ? :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> On verra qui repassera et fera bouillir ton linge quand tu demenageras    :rateau:



repassage ? j'ai acheter plein de pantalon dockers rien que pour éviter  et puis je sais me servir de la machine a lavé  (même la réparer mais la dernière fois oublier le contre poids :rateau: )


----------



## golf (1 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> cekwatsebins
> Raaaah, vous dites, vous dites mais vous savez pas trop cuisiner tous seuls, vous savez pas faire le menage ni le rangement ni faire le repassage, faut bien que quelqu'un le fasse a votre place  et voila le merci qu'on en a :rateau:
> Retournez chez vos meres !!! :rateau:





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> première réplique cinglante  :rateau:


Mouarfff, çà une réplique 
A peine un lieu commun  :rateau:


----------



## Dedalus (1 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> On verra qui repassera et fera bouillir ton linge quand tu demenageras    :rateau:



Ben, ma douce, le repassage, elle est pas très douée.. ni coudre les boutons non plus d'ailleurs (mais elle a tant d'autres attraits  )
Et puis nouer un n½ud pap, ça elle sait pas (les femmes savent pas, en général)


----------



## golf (1 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> On verra qui repassera et fera bouillir ton linge quand tu demenageras    :rateau:


Maaaackieeee :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Maaaackieeee :mouais:  :rateau:



mouais  :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> repassage ? j'ai acheter plein de pantalon dockers rien que pour éviter  et puis je sais me servir de la machine a lavé  (même la réparer mais la dernière fois oublier le contre poids :rateau: )


 Faut quand meme que tu les laves a la bonne temperature mon grand :rateau:


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Faut quand meme que tu les laves a la bonne temperature mon grand :rateau:



a bon ? il y a un réglage de température ? ils peuvent pas faire des machines simples les fabricants   :rateau:


----------



## golf (1 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mouais  :mouais:


Vi, c'est un début  :rateau: 
Remarque, c'est déjà beaucoup plus que ce que la majorité des modèles féminins 2005 savent faire   

Reste la bouffe, parce que qu'est ce que tu peux ingurgiter  :mouais: 
En dehors de Picard 

Mais, nous nous éloignons du débat :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Reste la bouffe, parce que qu'est ce que tu peux ingurgiter  :mouais:
> En dehors de Picard



steak frite tout les soirs :rateau: :love:


----------



## Grug (1 Février 2005)

:affraid: c'est quoi ce fil de gonzesse !  :affraid:


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> steak frite tout les soirs :rateau: :love:


 c'est pas le plus diversifie et le meilleur pour la sante... :rateau: 

* No comment *


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> * No comment *



dépêche de rentré, les pitas vont refroidir  :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Février 2005)

quand je l'ai connue ma future femme m'a fait divorcer d'avec William Saurin, c'est quand même bien, non ? 

bon, d'accord, 15 kg de plus en 18 ans !  :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> dépêche de rentré, les pitas vont refroidir  :rateau:


 Meme pas :rateau:

Ce soir chez moi c'est une bonne salade avec des ptits legumes et des cotes d'agneau :rateau:


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Meme pas :rateau:
> 
> Ce soir chez moi c'est une bonne salade avec des ptits legumes et des cotes d'agneau :rateau:



cotes d'agneau  :rose:  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> cotes d'agneau  :rose:  :love:


 C'est complet ce soir :rateau:


hehe...


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Février 2005)

Cela etant dit, je rentre chez moi cuisiner :love:


----------



## Gabi (1 Février 2005)

Mouais... C'est vraiment super molasson tout ça comme révolte !
Valent pas tripouille dans la révolution ces filles.
P'têt qu'y faut les titiller encore un peu ?


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est complet ce soir :rateau:
> 
> 
> hehe...



et puis c'est un peu loin de chez moi, je serai arrivé quand tout le monde aurai finit


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Mouais... C'est vraiment super molasson tout ça comme révolte !
> Valent pas tripouille dans la révolution ces filles.
> P'têt qu'y faut les titiller encore un peu ?




tu veux voir comment ma main est mollasse ?


----------



## Xman (1 Février 2005)

C'est finalement vrai, la discussion des filles ne tourne qu'autour de la bouffe et du repassage.
Chassez le naturel ...


----------



## Grug (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu veux voir comment ma main est mollasse ?


 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> C'est finalement vrai, la discussion des filles ne tourne qu'autour de la bouffe et du repassage.
> Chassez le naturel ...





surement ........pas!!!!!!!!!    

tu as devant toi un speciment (rare je te l'accorde )
qui ne sait pas faire marcher un four et
laisse le repassage aux bonnes ames !!


----------



## Xman (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> surement ........pas!!!!!!!!!
> 
> tu as devant toi un speciment (rare je te l'accorde )
> qui ne sait pas faire marcher un four et
> laisse le repassage aux bonnes ames !!



Donc, célibataire


----------



## Xman (1 Février 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Donc, célibataire



Mais bon à la différence des femmes, il y a des hommes complaisants. Vous en avez de la chance !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Donc, célibataire






surement pas et...

2 fois plus que une !!!


----------



## Xman (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> surement pas et...
> 
> 2 fois plus que une !!!



J'avais donc raison sur la complaisance des hommes


----------



## Xman (1 Février 2005)

Bon à ce propos, je dois aller faire la bouffe du soir... espoir ? Noooonnnnnn !!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> J'avais donc raison sur la complaisance des hommes




sincerement?

si tu savait où je la met la complaisance des hommes     


tu veux savoir plus ?

je suis a la maison depuis 6 ans et je m'embete a toute vitesse
je ne travaille pas donc je dois tout me coltiner......

vivement que je retourne au travail......
et serait encore mieux si j'etait celibataire et arreter de materner tout le monde


----------



## Grug (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> surement pas et...
> 
> 2 fois plus que une !!!


 tu trouves le temps d'avoir un amant entre tes flouds ?  :affraid:


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> C'est finalement vrai, la discussion des filles ne tourne qu'autour de la bouffe et du repassage.
> Chassez le naturel ...



la vrai question a posé est : mais qu'il y a t-il dans le sac a main d'une fille ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu trouves le temps d'avoir un amant entre tes flouds ?  :affraid:




un amant ?  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

et puis quoi encore?

tu crois pas que en avoir 1 (d'homme ) a temp complet c'est pas suffisant  ?  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> cekwatsebins
> 
> 
> Raaaah, vous dites, vous dites mais vous savez pas trop cuisiner tous seuls, vous savez pas faire le menage ni le rangement ni faire le repassage, faut bien que quelqu'un le fasse a votre place  et voila le merci qu'on en a :rateau:
> ...



Si, on sait mais on le fait pas


----------



## Grug (1 Février 2005)

eviv' la Gelbique feministe ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la vrai question a posé est : mais qu'il y a t-il dans le sac a main d'une fille ?





pleins de chose et surtout....les affaires des hommes


----------



## supermoquette (1 Février 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> J'avais donc raison sur la complaisance des hommes







			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> sincerement?
> 
> si tu savait où je la met la complaisance des hommes
> 
> ...



J'appelle ça un choix, pas un problème


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pleins de chose et surtout....les affaires des hommes



on peu fouiller ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'appelle ça un choix, pas un problème




j'ai jamais dis que c'etait un probleme
et le "choix" m'a eté imposé  comme souvent a eté imposé a beaucoup d'autre femmes


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on peu fouiller ?



pour chercher quoi ? 

tes clopes, tes papiers, ton mouchoir, ton apn ?


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour chercher quoi ?
> 
> tes clopes, tes papiers, ton mouchoir, ton apn ?



a ce niveau il te faudrait un sac de randonner pour moi


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai jamais dis que c'etait un probleme
> et le "choix" m'a eté imposé  comme souvent a eté imposé a beaucoup d'autre femmes



Robertav tu as parfois des airs d'Obiwan kénobi la lévitation en moins et les cheveux en plus


----------



## supermoquette (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai jamais dis que c'etait un probleme
> et le "choix" m'a eté imposé  comme souvent a eté imposé a beaucoup d'autre femmes


ah. donc c'est bien un choix et un problème. on impose pas comme ça.


----------



## Kirika Yuumura (1 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on peu fouiller ?


 Voilà la réponse qu'il faut donner à mackie :

Naaaaaaaan bakaaaaaaaaaaa !!!


----------



## House M.D. (1 Février 2005)

Kirika Yuumura a dit:
			
		

> Voilà la réponse qu'il faut donner à mackie :
> 
> Naaaaaaaan bakaaaaaaaaaaa !!!


 D'accord avec toi Kirika, y'a que ça qui marche avec lui


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a ce niveau il te faudrait un sac de randonner pour moi





remarque , le mien n'est pas loin de lui resembler


----------



## nato kino (1 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mais, nous nous éloignons du débat :mouais:  :rateau:



C'est quoi le débat ? Les lieux communs du sieur golf sur la gent féminine ? :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Février 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le débat ? Les lieux communs du sieur golf sur la gent féminine ? :mouais:



J'aurais dit les lieux communs des modos sur la gent féminine mais j'aurais fortement exagéré, c'est certain  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le débat ? Les lieux communs du sieur golf sur la gent féminine ? :mouais:



AH ça... Dés qu'il y a du lieu commun...  

Y a du rebelle... 

Allez, hop goudron et plumes pour toi aussi...


----------



## nato kino (1 Février 2005)

gna gna gna 
t'as oublié le zip ma poule, t'es plus aussi souple qu'avant


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> remarque , le mien n'est pas loin de lui resembler



comme on se comprend :love:


----------



## golf (1 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> ...comme révolte...


Quelle révolte :affraid: 
C'est juste une causerie au coin du blog 



			
				Xman a dit:
			
		

> Donc, célibataire


Ben on va aller loin avec des réflexions comme celle là  



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Robertav tu as parfois des airs d'Obiwan kénobi la lévitation en moins et les cheveux en plus


Tss, tss  :sleep:


----------



## Gabi (1 Février 2005)

D'ailleurs, ce soir : soirée "Ni putes, ni soumises" sur Canal +.

Marrant de la part d'une chaîne qui passe des pornos.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tss, tss  :sleep:


mais golf ! tu connais la suisse et les conventions de genève !!!


----------



## golf (1 Février 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il est gentil





			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le débat ? Les lieux communs du sieur golf sur la gent féminine ? :mouais:


Cela ne manque pas de sel de la part du misanthrope de service  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Robertav tu as parfois des airs d'Obiwan kénobi




je connais pas moi ce type :rose:


----------



## golf (1 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais dit les lieux communs des modos sur la gent féminine mais j'aurais fortement exagéré, c'est certain  :mouais:


Toujours ta fixation :affraid: 
Va falloir consulter  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je connais pas moi ce type :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Toujours ta fixation :affraid:
> Va falloir consulter  :rateau:


golf ! point noir et cercles concentriques -> cible, crois rouge -> ambulance


----------



## Luc G (1 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la vrai question a posé est : mais qu'il y a t-il dans le sac a main d'une fille ?



Ça, c'est une bonne question   

On pourrait faire un roman avec le contenu des sacs à main d'une seule fille, une comédie humaine avec le contenu de ceux de quelques-unes, et peut-être même unifier la relativité générale et la mécanique quantique en prenant tous les sacs à main de toutes.   

C'est un monde, un sac à main, un monde crypté avec des DRM à en faire rêver toutes les majors.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>



hullaaa !!!!!  

il fait quoi le type avec ce  machin entre ses mains ?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Février 2005)

il s'appelle rené et remplace tes néons


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> gna gna gna
> t'as oublié le zip ma poule, t'es plus aussi souple qu'avant



Certes...

la vieillesse est un naufrage...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Février 2005)

la vieille baleine va encore squatter la plage


----------



## Grug (1 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


 :affraid: Golf à encore avalé tout le Viagra :affraid:


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la vieille baleine va encore squatter la plage



Tu veux une friction* 

*merci Gabi...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Février 2005)

ah ça avec le médecin on n'a pas fini de rigoler, allez pique lui son cours


----------



## nato kino (1 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Cela ne manque pas de sel de la part du misanthrope de service  :mouais:  :rateau:



Va falloir épicer un peu ta sauce, elle est trop fade pour t'asseoir dans le fauteuil du colonel moutarde


----------



## Xman (1 Février 2005)

"Où sont les femmes ?" Patrick Juvet ...chanteur engagé(e)


----------



## supermoquette (1 Février 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> "Où sont les femmes ?" Patrick Juvet ...chanteur engagé(e)


----------



## macinside (2 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hullaaa !!!!!
> 
> il fait quoi le type avec ce  machin entre ses mains ?



encore un objet phallique


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> encore un objet phallique





tu peux rever toujours , 
si tu pense que je vais te presenter ma fifille !!!  



obsedé !!! :mouais:


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)

Bien répondu!


----------



## WebOliver (2 Février 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> "Où sont les femmes ?" Patrick Juvet ...chanteur engagé(e)



J'ajouterais, parce que c'est important...  Patrick Juvet ...chanteur suisse engagé(e)


----------



## Xman (2 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ajouterais, parce que c'est important...  Patrick Juvet ...chanteur suisse engagé(e)



Eh bien quelle image pour ma Suisse adorée ! J'préfère les vaches propres


----------



## Xman (2 Février 2005)

Au fait, c'était un sujet sur les femmes ? non ?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Février 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, c'était un sujet sur les femmes ? non ?


tu veux un thread à coup'd'boules ?


----------



## Mille Sabords (2 Février 2005)

ben quoi ?

on parlait de Patrick Juvet non ?


----------



## Xman (2 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu veux un thread à coup'd'boules ?



Non, mais comme d'hab. quand on les sollicites, il n'y a personne.
Alors, main droite ou main gauche..., enfin main


----------



## Dedalus (2 Février 2005)

Et puis d'abord :


----------



## loudjena (2 Février 2005)

Moi ce que je trouve vraiment super chouette lorsqu'on est une femme, c'est qu'on peut très très facilement, et même sans effort gagner, à travail égal, 30 voir 40 % d'argent en moins qu'un homme, et ça c'est vraiment très gentil et bienveillant car ainsi nous payons moins d'impôts sur le revenu, et ça, ça nous aide. Que les hommes sont bons avec les femmes. C'est épatant. La vie est formidable. Vive les femmes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ajouterais, parce que c'est important...  Patrick Juvet ...chanteur suisse engagé(e)



Tellement engagé que plus personne l'engage !


----------



## golf (2 Février 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, c'était un sujet sur les femmes ? non ?


Ah non  :rateau:


----------



## Xman (2 Février 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> sur


Et donc, contre  

Edit : et je n'ai pas dit ni dessus, ni tout contre ...


----------



## joanes (2 Février 2005)

HOMMAGE  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce que je trouve vraiment super chouette lorsqu'on est une femme, c'est qu'on peut très très facilement, et même sans effort gagner, à travail égal, 30 voir 40 % d'argent en moins qu'un homme, et ça c'est vraiment très gentil et bienveillant car ainsi nous payons moins d'impôts sur le revenu, et ça, ça nous aide. Que les hommes sont bons avec les femmes. C'est épatant. La vie est formidable. Vive les femmes.




epatant !!!

voila le mot juste !!!  


non seulement on est moins payé mais  en plus on travaille  plus
parce que une fois rentré , rarement on s'installe direct au salon


epatent aussi pour  la femme qui reste a la maison , par necessité ou par volonté

là c'est le top : elles ne sont  pas payé et elles se sentent presque obligé
de dire merci au mari parce LUI il travaille 



il y a quand meme justice : dans les impots on est a la meme echelle


----------



## supermoquette (2 Février 2005)

péripathétique


----------



## supermoquette (2 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> epatant !!!
> 
> voila le mot juste !!!
> 
> ...


ouais comme dit en page une


----------



## Tangi (3 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, misogyne, cela se dit comment au féminin  :rateau:


Misandre...


----------



## golf (3 Février 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Misandre...


Mais, mais, zut, pourquoi il répond :affraid:
Manque de subtilité  :rateau:


----------



## Tangi (3 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mais, mais, zut, pourquoi il répond :affraid:
> Manque de subtilité  :rateau:


Fallait pas, je suis interdit sur ce forum   ... Je répondais juste à la question   ...

Bon je sors  :rose:  :rateau:...


----------



## WebOliver (3 Février 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Misandre...



Que misandres soient dispersées... 

moi aussi je sors.


----------



## loudjena (3 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> epatant !!!
> 
> voila le mot juste !!!
> 
> ...



Moi je veux bien dire merci (et + encore si affinités ) à mon mari parce qu'il affronte le dur et cruel monde du travail pour nous.


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> à mon mari parce qu'il affronte le dur et cruel monde du travail pour nous.



C'est un harem !   Grand Dieu !


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> obsedé !!! :mouais:



pas plus que n'importe qui ici


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> obsedé !!! :mouais:



Fais attention aux harceleurs et aux exhibitionnistes avec leurs grands manteaux aussi  Les clowns normalement tu n'as rien à craindre quoiqu'"Il" peut se cacher parmi eux


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un harem !   Grand Dieu !



tu oublie que l'Amok a des enfants


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Que misandres soient dispersées...
> 
> moi aussi je sors.





remarquez : webo à bu de l'ovomaltine ce matin


----------



## loudjena (3 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> remarquez : webo à bu de l'ovomaltine ce matin



_Au jardin d'Alice, Sous les arbres où pendaient de gros ballons violets_ en écoutant Patrick Juvet à fond


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu oublie que l'Amok a des enfants



enfin, moi je suis le seul reconnu officiellement


----------



## cassandre57 (4 Février 2005)

P.... de bonnes femmes font ch... m...


----------



## purestyle (4 Février 2005)

allez je vide mon fiel 

Elles me font bien rire les féministes et les riot girrrls...pourquoi ?

C'est simple, il suffit d'aller avenue Montaigne, au VIP, à St Trop, bref tous les endroits qui regorgent de fric, qu'est ce qu'on voit ? des mecs quelconques voire moches avec leurs voitures de luxe et leurs amex platinum, et à leur bras ? Des filles canons...

C'était quoi déjà la pub Audi ? Il a la voiture, il aura la femme ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> allez je vide mon fiel
> 
> Elles me font bien rire les féministes et les riot girrrls...pourquoi ?
> 
> ...



Encore un qui confond le cadeau avec l'emballage


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Encore un qui confond le cadeau avec l'emballage



Ouais, sortez couvert !!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu oublie que l'Amok a des enfants


Mais mais mais ! il se traite tout seul d'enfant ! comment on peut joker après ça ? hein ?


----------



## purestyle (4 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Encore un qui confond le cadeau avec l'emballage




je m'insurge, on peut être méga top bonne et avoir grand coeur, être interessante, avoir fait l'ENA, bosser bénévolement aux restos du coeur etc...


----------



## cassandre57 (4 Février 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> C'était quoi déjà la pub Audi ? Il a la voiture, il aura la femme ?


Livrée sans George.


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> je m'insurge, on peut être méga top bonne et avoir grand coeur, être interessante, avoir fait l'ENA, bosser bénévolement aux restos du coeur etc...



tu me passe son phone ?


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> C'était quoi déjà la pub Audi ? Il a la voiture, il aura la femme ?



c'était :

"il a le pouvoir, il a l'argent, il a une audi, il aura la femme"


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> je m'insurge, on peut être méga top bonne et avoir grand coeur, être interessante, avoir fait l'ENA, bosser bénévolement aux restos du coeur etc...




 là, c'est un beau cadeau dans un bel emballage, ce que je voulais dire, c'est que la beauté du cadeau importe plus que celle de l'emballage, tu vois, on est d'accord


----------



## purestyle (4 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu me passe son phone ?




prochaine AES pour toi ailleurs qu'au Pascalou, tu viens et je te présente plus de jolis emballages que t'en aies jamais vu


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> prochaine AES pour toi ailleurs qu'au Pascalou, tu viens et je te présente plus de jolis emballages que t'en aies jamais vu




ou la :love:


----------



## daffyb (4 Février 2005)

Ben moi, je fais le repassage, le ménage, la lessive et la bouffe. et je suis marié et je travaille et madame est à son compte...
Et je trouve normal que les femmes gagnent moins que les hommes :love:


----------



## Dedalus (4 Février 2005)

allez, soyons bons princes, quoi  


Du rhum, des femmes et d'la bière nom de dieu
Un accordéon pour valser tant qu'on veut
Du rhum des femmes c'est ça qui rend heureux
Le diable nous emporte on n'a rien trouvé de mieux
Oh oh oh oh on n'a rien trouvé de mieux


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Février 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Et je trouve normal que les femmes gagnent moins que les hommes :love:


 "mumble mumble mumble..." :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## cassandre57 (4 Février 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Et je trouve normal que les femmes gagnent moins que les hommes :love:


Ouais comme ça on peut vous piquer tous vos sous gagnés à la sueur de votre front !


----------



## daffyb (4 Février 2005)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais comme ça on peut vous piquer tous vos sous gagnés à la sueur de votre front !


Pour acheter des sous-vêtements affriolants ! :love:


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> "mumble mumble mumble..." :mouais:  :rateau:





			
				cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais comme ça on peut vous piquer tous vos sous gagnés à la sueur de votre front !



mouais  :mouais:


----------



## Amok (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> enfin, moi je suis le seul reconnu officiellement



Tu oublies Toine, fiston.


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublies Toine, fiston.



lui, il est porté disparu


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublies Toine, fiston.



 Tiens avec ton nouvel avatar, j'ai cru que c'était golf qui avait posté...   :love:


----------



## golf (7 Février 2005)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais comme ça on peut vous piquer tous vos sous gagnés à la sueur de votre front !


C'est quoi déjà, l'article du code pénal pour les maquereaux 
Hum, pour proxénétisme aggravé  :rateau:


----------



## golf (7 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens avec ton nouvel avatar, j'ai cru que c'était golf qui avait posté...   :love:


Faut consulter un zyeuxtiste mon petit chuisse


----------



## Amok (8 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non seulement on est moins payé mais en plus on travaille plus (...) l y a quand meme justice : dans les impots on est a la meme echelle



Travailler plus ne signifie pas pour autant être plus productif....

Ceci étant acquis, régler 1 fois sur 10 le resto (pour les meilleures d'entre-vous : celles qui n'ont pas d'envie pressante juste après le café), rarement payer l'entrée du ciné, ne jamais demander la note dans les bars et autres avantages en nature du même genre (non déclarés au fisc) font de vous toutes des fraudeuses acceptées par l'administration. Ca compense !


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Février 2005)

Heureusement que l'amour ne s'achète pas  Et l'élégance n'est pas celle du portefeuille


----------



## Xman (8 Février 2005)

"Quand femme passe, Homme trépasse".....ou alors finit par raconter n'importe quoi !


----------



## Xman (8 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que l'amour ne s'achète pas



Quoiiiiii ?????  cela s'appelle de ....... la naïveté ? non ?


----------



## Amok (8 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que l'amour ne s'achète pas  Et l'élégance n'est pas celle du portefeuille



Ah ! Autant pour moi ! je pensais que nous parlions de sexe...


----------



## macelene (8 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ceci étant acquis, régler 1 fois sur 10 le resto (pour les meilleures d'entre-vous : celles qui n'ont pas d'envie pressante juste après le café), rarement payer l'entrée du ciné, ne jamais demander la note dans les bars et autres avantages en nature du même genre (non déclarés au fisc) font de vous toutes des fraudeuses acceptées par l'administration. Ca compense !




Mais moi j'assume...  je préfère qu'on m'invite...   


Et quand ça me fait plaisir je mets la main où il faut...    mais en tout bien tout honneur...      dans mon portefeuille...


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Autant pour moi ! je pensais que nous parlions de sexe...



du cul ! du cul ! du cul ! ? c'est ou la sortie déjà  ?


----------



## Xman (8 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> du cul ! du cul ! du cul ! ? c'est ou la sortie déjà  ?


Il suffit de suivre la ligne


----------



## Amok (8 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que l'amour ne s'achète pas  Et l'élégance n'est pas celle du portefeuille



Cela appelle plusieurs réponses :

- Avoir de l'élégance sans le sou est infiniment plus difficile, sauf dans un film hollywoodien, que quand la Visa dépasse de la poche kangourou.

- Effectivement l'amour ne s'achète pas. Tout le monde sait que l'amour (sauf cas exceptionnel) ne dure pas. Donc il se loue.

- Entre un mec très mignon, interressant et fauché et un mec "normal", interressant et riche, tu choisis lequel ?!


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi déjà, l'article du code pénal pour les maquereaux
> Hum, pour proxénétisme aggravé  :rateau:



Ah non, ça, c'est pour les sous gagnés avec la sueur ... d'un autre endroit


----------



## macelene (8 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Cela appelle plusieurs réponses :
> 
> - Avoir de l'élégance sans le sou est infiniment plus difficile, sauf dans un film hollywoodien, que quand la Visa dépasse de la poche kangourou.
> 
> ...




JE prends les *DEUX....    * sans hésitations ....


----------



## Spyro (8 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> JE prends les *DEUX....    * sans hésitations ....


Le premier comme amant, le deuxième comme mari.
Normal quoi.


----------



## Xman (8 Février 2005)

Et puis j'en ai marre d'attendre tout seul sur la banquette...Non je n'ai pas dit sur la Supermoquette !!   

Edit: Et puis d'abord, j'attends qui ? Une femme ? pffff !!! Quelle vie...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> JE prends les *DEUX....    * sans hésitations ....



Ca ! Ca s'ra cafté à JP 2 !


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> - Entre un mec très mignon, interressant et fauché et un mec "normal", interressant et riche, tu choisis lequel ?!



Pour que ta question soit valable il faut qu'il y ait un seul facteur qui change or là il y en a deux  Certes il sonne toujours deux fois mais tu me connais assez pour connaître la réponse et il s'en faudrait beaucoup de l'un ou l'autre de ces coups de semonce pour que ma tête tourne à l'écoute de leur son cristallin  Mon choix ne se ferait pas selon ces critères


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, misogyne, cela se dit comment au féminin  :rateau:






			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> JE prends les *DEUX....    * sans hésitations ....



Au fait, Macho, comment ça se dit au féminin ?  :rateau:


----------



## macelene (8 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ca ! Ca s'ra cafté à JP 2 !



Oui et ki JP 2 ...  connais pas moi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Oui et ki JP 2 ...  connais pas moi...



Pas trouvé d'photo récente


----------



## mado (8 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, Macho, comment ça se dit au féminin ? :rateau:


 
j'sais pas.  
mais je vois pas le rapport avc la réponse de macelene


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> j'sais pas.
> mais je vois pas le rapport avc la réponse de macelene



Ben, essaie d'imaginer un mec qui aurait dit ça en parlant de filles !


----------



## mado (8 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, essaie d'imaginer un mec qui aurait dit ça en parlant de filles !


 
Je dois pouvoir y arriver ! 

Dans machisme, il y a à mon sens une idée de supérieur/inférieur. 
Qui n'a rien à voir avec de la gourmandise  .

On dirait surement un Don Juan. Le féminin étant généralement (malheureusement) une s*****  .


----------



## macelene (8 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je dois pourvoir y arriver !
> 
> Dans machisme, il y a à mon sens une idée de supérieur/inférieur.
> Qui n'a rien à voir avec de la gourmandise  .
> ...





Ben non...  je dirais Une Don JAne...    

et puis les mecs...  filez...


----------



## Xman (8 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben non...  je dirais Une Don JAne...



Plus simplement une courtisane   
Mais où sont elles ?


----------



## Nephou (8 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben non...  je dirais Une Don JAne...
> 
> et puis les mecs...  filez...


 une Doña Jeanne


----------



## Nephou (8 Février 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Plus simplement une courtisane
> Mais où sont elles ?


Avec leurs gestes pleins de charmes ?


-> _j'esquisse un mouvement de sortie_


----------



## Xman (8 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Avec leurs gestes pleins de charmes ?


_"jusqu'à en perdre leur âme"_ 
Bon ok je crois que la sortie s'approche à grands pas...


----------



## macelene (8 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Avec leurs gestes pleins de charmes ?








:love:....​


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Autant pour moi ! je pensais que nous parlions de sexe...



Sexe, drague et rock'n'roll acrobatique bien sûr et sur un tapis de verdure alors ?



			
				Xman a dit:
			
		

> Plus simplement une courtisane
> Mais où sont elles ?



Celles du premier cercle sûrement pas très loin


----------



## Nephou (8 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _T'es pas un peu folle de balancer *un truc pareil* sans prévenir ???!!_
> 
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


Toi au moindre "à peau"  tu te fais piéger... et essuie-moi ces dégoulinures enfin :affraid:


----------



## mado (8 Février 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Plus simplement une courtisane
> Mais où sont elles ?


 
Plus justement libertine.  

Comme ça pas de premier cercle, ni de second, ni..


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _T'es pas un peu folle de balancer *un truc pareil* sans prévenir ???!!_
> 
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _T'es pas un peu folle de balancer *un truc pareil* sans prévenir ???!!_
> 
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Elle a des gros tétés...

T'aime ça hein mon salaud...


----------



## Nephou (8 Février 2005)

Le carré bleu le plus sexy de la tere :rateau:





le mec il va regarder d'où viennent les connections et en réprésailles il va faire sauter le serveur _:hein: ah bon il l'a déjà fait _


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et puis les mecs...  filez...



Faudrait savoir ... t'en veux deux, ou t'en veux pas ?


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"Les filles des fois c'est compliqué"_



_Mais c'est tellement_.....*BON* !  :rose:


----------



## macelene (8 Février 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> _Mais c'est tellement_.....*BON* !  :rose:




:love:   

  "comment faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué..."  c pas de moi


----------



## purestyle (10 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



attend de la voir de près...elle a la peau vérolée d'une ex-acnéïque


----------



## macinside (10 Février 2005)

Golf a du rester dans les années 50 

_Ceci est la fidèle traduction d'un AUTHENTIQUE extrait d'un manuel scolaire d'ECONOMIE DOMESTIQUE pour femmes, publié en 1950. (En FRANCE BIEN SUR!)


*** FAITES EN SORTE QUE LE SOUPER SOIT PRÊT ***

Préparez les choses à l'avance, le soir précédent s'il le faut, afin qu'un délicieux repas l'attende à son retour du travail. C'est une façon de lui faire savoir que vous avez pensé à lui et vous souciez de ses besoins. 
La plupart des hommes ont faim lorsqu'ils rentrent à la maison et la perspective d'un bon repas (particulièrement leur plat favori) fait partie de la nécessaire chaleur d'un accueil.

*** SOYEZ PRÊTE ***

Prenez quinze minutes pour vous reposer afin d'être détendue lorsqu'il rentre. Retouchez votre maquillage, mettez un ruban dans vos cheveux et soyez fraîche et avenante. Il a passé la journée en compagnie de gens surchargés de soucis et de travail. Soyez enjouée et un peu plus intéressante que ces derniers. Sa dure journée a besoin d'être égayée et c'est un de vos devoirs de faire en sorte quelle le soit.

*** RANGEZ LE DÉSORDRE ***

Faites un dernier tour des principales pièces de la maison juste avant que votre mari ne rentre. Rassemblez les livres scolaires, les jouets, les papiers, etc. et passez ensuite un coup de chiffon à poussière sur les tables. 

*** PENDANT LES MOIS LES PLUS FROIDS DE L'ANNÉE ***

Il vous faudra préparer et allumer un feu dans la cheminée, auprès duquel il puisse se détendre. Votre mari aura le sentiment d'avoir atteint un havre de repos et d'ordre et cela vous rendra également heureuse. En définitive veiller à son confort vous procurera une immense satisfaction personnelle.

*** RÉDUISEZ TOUS LES BRUITS AU MINIMUM ***

Au moment de son arrivée, éliminez tout bruit de machine à laver, séchoir à linge ou aspirateur. Essayez d'encourager les enfants à être calmes. 
Soyez heureuse de le voir. Accueillez-le avec un chaleureux sourire et montrez de la sincérité dans votre désir de lui plaire.

*** ÉCOUTEZ-LE ***

Il se peut que vous ayez une douzaine de choses importantes à lui dire, mais son arrivée à la maison n'est pas le moment opportun.
Laissez-le parler d'abord, souvenez-vous que ses sujets de conversation sont plus importants que les vôtres. Faites en sorte que la soirée lui appartienne. 

*** NE VOUS PLAIGNEZ JAMAIS s'il RENTRE TARD À LA MAISON ***

Ou sort pour dîner ou pour aller dans d'autres lieux de divertissement sans vous. Au contraire, essayez de faire en sorte que votre foyer soit un havre de paix, d'ordre et de tranquillité où votre mari puisse détendre son corps et son esprit.

*** NE L'ACCUEILLEZ PAS AVEC VOS PLAINTES ET PROBLÈMES ***

Ne vous plaignez pas s'il est en retard à la maison pour le souper ou même s'il reste dehors toute la nuit. Considérez cela comme mineur, comparé à ce qu'il a pu endurer pendant la journée. Installez-le confortablement. 
Proposez-lui de se détendre dans une chaise confortable ou d'aller s'étendre dans la chambre à coucher. Préparez-lui une boisson fraîche ou chaude. Arrangez l'oreiller et proposez-lui d'enlever ses chaussures. 
Parlez dune voix douce, apaisante et plaisante. Ne lui posez pas de questions sur ce qu'il a fait et ne remettez jamais en cause son jugement ou son intégrité. Souvenez-vous qu'il est le maître du foyer et qu'en tant que tel, il exercera toujours sa volonté avec justice et honnêteté. 

*** LORSQU'IL A FINI DE SOUPER, DÉBARRASSEZ LA TABLE ET FAITES RAPIDEMENT LA VAISSELLE ***

Si votre mari se propose de vous aider, déclinez son offre car il risquerait de se sentir obligé de la répéter par la suite et après une longue journée de labeur, il n'a nul besoin de travail supplémentaire. Encouragez votre mari à se livrer à ses passe-temps favoris et à se consacrer à ses centres d'intérêt et montrez-vous intéressée sans toutefois donner l'impression d'empiéter sur son domaine. Si vous avez des petits passe-temps vous-même, faites en sorte de ne pas l'ennuyer en lui parlant, car les centres d'intérêts des femmes sont souvent assez insignifiants comparés à ceux 
des hommes. 

*** A LA FIN DE LA SOIRÉE ***

Rangez la maison afin quelle soit prête pour le lendemain matin et pensez à préparer son petit déjeuner à l'avance. Le petit déjeuner de votre mari est essentiel s'il doit faire face au monde extérieur de manière positive. 
Une fois que vous vous êtes tous les deux retirés dans la chambre à coucher, préparez-vous à vous mettre au lit aussi promptement que possible. 

*** BIEN QUE L'HYGIÈNE FÉMININE ***

soit dune grande importance, votre mari fatigué ne saurait faire la queue devant la salle de bain, comme il aurait à la faire pour prendre son train. Cependant, assurez-vous d'être à votre meilleur avantage en allant vous coucher. Essayez d'avoir une apparence qui soit avenante sans être aguicheuse. 
Si vous devez vous appliquer de la crème pour le visage ou mettre des bigoudis, attendez son sommeil, car cela pourrait le choquer de s'endormir sur un tel spectacle. 

*** EN CE QUI CONCERNE LES RELATIONS INTIMES AVEC VOTRE MARI ***

Il est important de vous rappeler vos voeux de mariage et en particulier votre obligation de lui obéir. S'il estime qu'il a besoin de dormir immédiatement, qu'il en soit ainsi. En toute chose, soyez guidée par les désirs de votre mari et ne faites en aucune façon pression sur lui pour provoquer ou stimuler une relation intime. 

*** SI VOTRE MARI SUGGÈRE L'ACCOUPLEMENT ***

Acceptez alors avec humilité tout en gardant à l'esprit que le plaisir d'un homme est plus important que celui dune femme, lorsqu'il atteint l'orgasme, un petit gémissement de votre part l'encouragera et sera tout à fait suffisant pour indiquer toute forme de plaisir que vous ayez pu avoir. 

*** SI VOTRE MARI SUGGÈRE UNE QUELCONQUE DES PRATIQUES MOINS COURANTES ***

Montrez-vous obéissante et résignée, mais indiquez votre éventuel manque d'enthousiasme en gardant le silence. Il est probable que votre mari s'endormira alors rapidement ; ajustez vos vêtements, rafraîchissez-vous et appliquez votre crème de nuit et vos produits de soin pour les cheveux.

*** VOUS POUVEZ ALORS REMONTER LE RÉVEIL ***

Afin d'être debout peu de temps avant lui le matin. Cela vous permettra de tenir sa tasse de thé du matin à sa disposition lorsqu'il se réveillera. 

(extrait) 
_


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Février 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> attend de la voir de près...elle a la peau vérolée d'une ex-acnéïque



En même temps, l'acnée c'est essentiellement sur le visage....


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Février 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> attend de la voir de près...elle a la peau vérolée d'une ex-acnéïque



vérification avec une vue rapprochée


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Golf a du rester dans les années 50
> 
> _Ceci est la fidèle traduction d'un AUTHENTIQUE extrait d'un manuel scolaire d'ECONOMIE DOMESTIQUE pour femmes, publié en 1950. (En FRANCE BIEN SUR!)
> 
> ...




je ne vais pas relever certains pasages mais la  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## lumai (10 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Golf a du rester dans les années 50
> 
> _Ceci est la fidèle traduction d'un AUTHENTIQUE extrait d'un manuel scolaire d'ECONOMIE DOMESTIQUE pour femmes, publié en 1950. (En FRANCE BIEN SUR!)_



Arf ! Merci Mackie ! 

ça m'a bien fait rire tout ça


----------



## WebOliver (10 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! Merci Mackie !
> 
> ça m'a bien fait rire tout ça



golf a bien raison: il prône le retour aux vraies valeurs... non mais...     



  :love:


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (10 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> golf a bien raison: il prône le retour aux vraies valeurs... non mais...
> 
> 
> 
> :love:



belge et misogyne ? c'est possible ca ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> belge et misogyne ? c'est possible ca ?


Overdose de moules


----------



## WebOliver (10 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> belge et misogyne ? c'est possible ca ?



Je suis Français Mossieur...


----------



## Xman (10 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Golf a du rester dans les années 50
> 
> _Ceci est la fidèle traduction d'un AUTHENTIQUE extrait d'un manuel scolaire d'ECONOMIE DOMESTIQUE pour femmes, publié en 1950. (En FRANCE BIEN SUR!)
> 
> ...



Mais, c'est le rêve !   à quand une réédition 2005 ? c'est qu'on a pris du retard.....


----------



## macinside (10 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"Les filles des fois c'est compliqué"_
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> :rose:




:rose: ce n'est QUE compliqué :love:


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (10 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> :rose: ce n'est QUE compliqué :love:




moi je dis "oui" aux femmes en dehors de la cuisine...à condition que la laisse soit assez longue pour atteindre les autres pieces à nettoyer...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> moi je dis "oui" aux femmes en dehors de la cuisine...à condition que la laisse soit assez longue pour atteindre les autres pieces à nettoyer...





voila un vrai de vrai 



surement encore un qui a la maison n'a pas le droit de piper un mot !!!


----------



## loudjena (10 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Golf a du rester dans les années 50
> 
> _Ceci est la fidèle traduction d'un AUTHENTIQUE extrait d'un manuel scolaire d'ECONOMIE DOMESTIQUE pour femmes, publié en 1950. _(En FRANCE BIEN SUR!)



Je n'ai pas bien compris, si c'est un manuel français, tu as traduit quoi exactement ?  



> *** PENDANT LES MOIS LES PLUS FROIDS DE L'ANNÉE ***
> 
> Il vous faudra préparer et allumer un feu dans la cheminée


Je croyais que le feu était le rôle essentiel de l'homme tout comme la chassse.   

Une version à l'intention des garçons ça donnerais quoi ?

Messieurs soyez 
propres, 
au garde à vous, et ce en toute circonstances, 
un crack en Mac OS X, toutes applications et tous langages de programation,
blablabla,

que du bonheur !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> golf a bien raison: il prône le retour aux vraies valeurs... non mais...
> 
> 
> 
> :love:



à voté   OUI


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> à voté   OUI




voila un qui veut rester celibataire toute sa vie ..  



      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila un qui veut rester celibataire toute sa vie ..
> :love:





pas depuis que je te croise sur les forums...


----------



## golf (10 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Golf a du rester dans les années 50


C'est possible 
mais
t'as manqué une occasion de nous prouver que t'avais grandi et dépassé le 1er degré  :rateau: 

nb : la "version" suisse de ce manuel et qui a déjà été évoqué dans ces colonnes est encore plus savoureuse   

nb bis :
*** FAITES EN SORTE QUE LE SOUPER SOIT PRÊT ***, *** LORSQU'IL A FINI DE SOUPER, DÉBARRASSEZ LA TABLE ET FAITES RAPIDEMENT LA VAISSELLE *** : merci maman mackie
*** RANGEZ LE DÉSORDRE *** : tu peux nous remettre en ligne une photo de ta chambre


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pas depuis que je te croise sur les forums...





t'as vraiment cogné la tete au mur trop fort !!!  

rassaisis toi !!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> rassaisis toi !!!



ben...

finalement: rien


----------



## Xman (10 Février 2005)

Assez discuté ! on rentre à la caverne


----------



## Amok (10 Février 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas bien compris, si c'est un manuel français, tu as traduit quoi exactement ?



   :love: 





			
				loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Messieurs soyez au garde à vous, et ce en toute circonstances



Il y a une dérogation quand on sort de la piscine ?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *** SI VOTRE MARI SUGGÈRE L'ACCOUPLEMENT ***
> [/I]



Veillez à ce qu'il ne vienne pas de sortir de la piscine  :rateau:   

PS: sauf s'il possède un nez de baleine (un rostre s'entend) ou d'autre chose peut être


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> *** SI VOTRE MARI SUGGÈRE L'ACCOUPLEMENT ***



je vois que cet paragraphe t'as pas echappé non plus !!!


----------



## Amok (10 Février 2005)

Robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila un qui veut rester celibataire toute sa vie ..





			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pas depuis que je te croise sur les forums...



J'aimerais juste savoir si il est possible de réserver un petit à l'avance, pour ma consommation personnelle ? De préférence un mâle, merci : c'est pour faire un porte-clés.


----------



## Amok (10 Février 2005)

Puisque nous en sommes à publier les bans, je pense que le Mackie -dont le charme auprès des demoiselles semble atteindre des sommets- nous doit des explications.

Mackie, je te rappelle que je t'ai _*interdit*_ d'apporter à manger dans ta chambre. La dernière fois ta pauvre mère était prête à appeller le 18 en entendant les cris affreux qui sortaient de ton antre. Je sais : tu m'as déjà expliqué que tu n'y étais pour rien et que la malheureuse s'était assise sur une iSight, mais cela ne change rien à l'affaire. Tu consommes dans ta Renault Express, comme d'habitude.


----------



## macmarco (10 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Puisque nous en sommes à publier les bans, je pense que le Mackie -dont le charme auprès des demoiselles semble atteindre des sommets- nous doit des explications.
> 
> Mackie, je te rappelle que je t'ai _*interdit*_ d'apporter à manger dans ta chambre. Tu consommes dans ta Renault Express, comme d'habitude.



Pour info, il s'agit d'une reconnaissance qui ne sera jamais que platonique. 
Merci Mackie pour le dérangement.   


Dis-moi, Amok, hier, lorsque tu "dragouillais" (selon son expression) Christelle sur iChat, tu n'as pas vu ce message d'état ?





Là, il s'agit de moi !


----------



## Amok (10 Février 2005)

> Dis-moi, Amok, hier, lorsque tu "dragouillais" (selon son expression) Christelle sur iChat, tu n'as pas vu ce message d'état ?
> "Jean-Marc me rend dingue"
> Là, il s'agit de moi !



Sans vouloir lancer un débat, si Christelle pense que lui dire : il faut que tu rencontres (un pseudo) qui est musico comme toi et habite ton quartier et ensuite répondre a ses questions est "la dragouiller" (SIC) , je me réjouis de penser que sa vie est donc une suite continue d'images de mâles qui se pâment -dans le meilleur (ou le pire) des cas- devant sa sublime fenêtre de messages.

Je tiens donc ici à m'excuser pour avoir "dragouillé" : Mackie, bengilli, Alem, rezba, madonna, Annthrax, Balooners, Fandw, Iposet, Golf, Kikira.Yumura, Supermoquette (mais avec lui j'ai eu une aventure, c'est différent)... et tous les autres. 

[Edit] : zut, j'oubliais la Chag et sa poitrine de rêve...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais juste savoir si il est possible de réserver un petit à l'avance, pour ma consommation personnelle ? De préférence un mâle, merci : c'est pour faire un porte-clés.





tu te fais vraiment vieux mon cher loup

voila que tu ne  digne meme plus faire appel a  tes courtisanes 

peut etre qu'elle aussi se font trop vieille


----------



## Irish whistle (10 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir lancer un débat, si Christelle pense que lui dire : il faut que tu rencontres (un pseudo) qui est musico comme toi et habite ton quartier et ensuite répondre a ses questions est "la dragouiller" (SIC) , je me réjouis de penser que sa vie est donc une suite continue d'images de mâles qui se pâment -dans le meilleur (ou le pire) des cas- devant sa sublime fenêtre de messages.
> 
> Je tiens donc ici à m'excuser pour avoir "dragouillé" : Mackie, bengilli, Alem, rezba, madonna, Annthrax, Balooners, Fandw, Iposet, Golf, Kikira.Yumura, Supermoquette (mais avec lui j'ai eu une aventure, c'est différent)... et tous les autres.



Bon, puisqu'on en est là!!

Pauvre loup...Il me semble que mon attitude un chouia rock'n'roll t'ai échappée. Contrairement à toi je tairai les noms des "forumeux" avec qui je partage le goût de la musique, et que je verrai certainement avec le plus grand plaisir et en toutes amitiés...Je suis assez grande merci...C'est en cela que j'ai t'ai plus ou moins répondu...Quant au images de mâles se pamant devant moi....pauvre garçon, tu ne connais rien de moi et que tu te permette de juger à hue et à dia, me fait penser que tu n'as pas régler certains de tes rapports avec la gente féminine...Ta reponse je l'imagine déjà, engrossée de clichés macho et d'auto satisfaction. Rien à foutre des mecs, rien à foutre de ton étalage public...Et banni moi si ca te chante, ca aussi je n'en ai cure,mon compagnon me suffit. Un conseil: le fait que tu sois mon ainé ne veux pas dire que tu sois le plus adulte


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Février 2005)

Fâchée ?


----------



## loudjena (10 Février 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Messieurs soyez au garde à vous, et ce en toute circonstances





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> Il y a une dérogation quand on sort de la piscine ?!



NON  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (10 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> [Edit] : zut, j'oubliais la Chag et sa poitrine de rêve...



Et moi et ma chevelure soyeuse.  :love:


----------



## Amok (10 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, puisqu'on en est là!!
> 
> Pauvre loup...Il me semble que mon attitude un chouia rock'n'roll t'ai échappée. Contrairement à toi je tairai les noms des "forumeux" avec qui je partage le goût de la musique, et que je verrai certainement avec le plus grand plaisir et en toutes amitiés...Je suis assez grande merci...C'est en cela que j'ai t'ai plus ou moins répondu...Quant au images de mâles se pamant devant moi....pauvre garçon, tu ne connais rien de moi et que tu te permette de juger à hue et à dia, me fait penser que tu n'as pas régler certains de tes rapports avec la gente féminine...Ta reponse je l'imagine déjà, engrossée de clichés macho et d'auto satisfaction. Rien à foutre des mecs, rien à foutre de ton étalage public...Et banni moi si ca te chante, ca aussi je n'en ai cure,mon compagnon me suffit. Un conseil: le fait que tu sois mon ainé ne veux pas dire que tu sois le plus adulte




Celui là j'ai bien envie de l'épingler dans "A lire avant de poster"


----------



## Irish whistle (10 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Celui là j'ai bien envie de l'épingler dans "A lire avant de poster"



Pov'naze


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Pov'naze


 
Devinez qui voilà ???


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

Alors ma belle poule velue, on découvre que finalement Sonnyboy est adorable, et qu'il y a bien plus méchant ???


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Février 2005)

...faudrait voir à pas trop pousser quand même...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

Pousser qui ??

J'ai poussé personne moi môssieu !


----------



## Irish whistle (10 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors ma belle poule velue, on découvre que finalement Sonnyboy est adorable, et qu'il y a bien plus méchant ???



Toi au moins t'as un coté marrant et décalé (sous entendu distance de soi), alors que d'autres se prennent au sérieux, pourtant Dac et Blanche l'ont bien stipulé fut un temps"Il prend ses vessie pour des lanternes, alors il se brule"
Ca mis à part "adorable adorable", disons que j'ai connu des murènes plus sympathiques


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

Pousser...



Peut être le suchard de temps en temps...

mais rien de répréhensible, en tout cas plus depuis 81...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Toi au moins t'as un coté marrant et décalé (sous entendu distance de soit), alors que d'autres se prennent au sérieux, pourtant Dac et Blanche l'ont bien stipulé fut un temps"Il prend ses vessie pour des lanternes, alors il se brule"
> Ca mis à part "adorable adorable", disons que j'ai connu des murènes plus sympathique


 
Ce que j'aime dans les murènes, c'est leur forme...


----------



## Amok (10 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et moi et ma chevelure soyeuse.  :love:



Toi tu es mon amour secret, ma feuille de rose, mon Swiss way of life !   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Toi au moins t'as un coté marrant et décalé (sous entendu distance de soit), alors que d'autres se prennent au sérieux, pourtant Dac et Blanche l'ont bien stipulé fut un temps"Il prend ses vessie pour des lanternes, alors il se brule"
> Ca mis à part "adorable adorable", disons que j'ai connu des murènes plus sympathique





cristelle là il me faut un decodeur   
vraiment trop de truc et allusion bien français qui echappent a mon p'tit cerveau   


ben sinon, tu sais , 
au  regne du loup il est bien des fois de jouer a l'oie blanche


----------



## WebOliver (10 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu es mon amour secret, ma feuille de rose, mon Swiss way of life !   :love:



Merci Majesté...  :rose:    :love: 

... la suite par MP.


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

à l'oie blanche...



ou a la truie violette...


----------



## Amok (10 Février 2005)

Là, bien sûr, vous ne pouvez pas le voir mais je suis en larmes : personne ne prête attention à mon attitude un chouia rock'n'roll...


----------



## Irish whistle (10 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben sinon, tu sais ,
> au  regne du loup il est bien des fois bon de jouer a l'oie blanche



Oie Blanche....J'lai jamais été, et ce n'est pas maintenant que ca changera...La douceur et la docilité ce n'est certainement pas comme ca qu'on l'obtient de ma part


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

Et pour ce qui est du tombé du futal ?


----------



## Irish whistle (10 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et pour ce qui est du tombé du futal ?



Peux pas...j'suis en jupe


----------



## Lila (10 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et pour ce qui est du tombé du futal ?




tout en douceur le Sonny...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

tu mens !!


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

Je parlais à l'oie blanche..


----------



## Irish whistle (10 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> tu mens !!



nan!! c'est en jeans et difficile à oter


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

Alors il suffit qu'un type te parle mal pour que tu te jetes dans les bras d'un autre (fort peu recommandable au demeurant...) ???


----------



## Lila (10 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors il suffit qu'un type te parle mal pour que tu te jetes dans les bras d'un autre (fort peu recommandable au demeurant...) ???



oui mais toi au moins tu lui parles gentiment...ça fait la difference pour les femmes :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (10 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors il suffit qu'un type te parle mal pour que tu te jetes dans les bras d'un autre (fort peu recommandable au demeurant...) ???




Tu te gourres de sens....j'étais dans les bras de l'autre, quand un type m'a parlé mal, tu l'as constaté plus d'une fois j'sais très bien me défendre toute seule


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> oui mais toi au moins tu lui parles gentiment...ça fait la difference pour les femmes :love:


 
Au fait, si tu as besoin j'ai une serpillère...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Tu te gourres de sens....j'étais dans les bras de l'autre, quand un type m'a parlé mal, tu l'as constaté plus d'une fois j'sais très bien me défendre toute seule


 
Si tu le dis...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais à l'oie blanche..




tu parle a moi sonnylove?   


viens, on va commencer une partie


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu parle a moi sonnylove?
> 
> 
> viens, on va commencer une partie


 
Touze, pas tie...

Je te l'ai déjà dit la crampe...


----------



## Amok (10 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si tu le dis...


----------



## Lila (10 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> j'sais très bien me défendre toute seule



 faisez gaffe les machos ...elle est armée....!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Février 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Fâchée ?



Non : nouvelle


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens donc ici à m'excuser pour avoir "dragouillé" : Mackie, bengilli, Alem, rezba, madonna, Annthrax, Balooners, Fandw, Iposet, Golf, Kikira.Yumura, Supermoquette (mais avec lui j'ai eu une aventure, c'est différent)... et tous les autres.
> 
> [Edit] : zut, j'oubliais la Chag et sa poitrine de rêve...



Tu oublie :love: prerima :love:, draguée par Finn interposée  :mouais:


----------



## Irish whistle (10 Février 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> faisez gaffe les machos ...elle est armée....!



Et prète à faire un carnage...Tu veux te joindre?


----------



## Amok (10 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublie :love: prerima :love:, draguée par Finn interposée  :mouais:



Pas Prérima ! Périnée !  Tu avais été classe sur ce coup là  Une de mes plus belles dragouilles !   :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Et prète à faire un carnage...Tu veux te joindre?


 
Cherche pas des appuis !!!

T'as pas le droit !!

Moi je suis resté seul pendant de longs mois.

Alors merde, tu morfles c'est l'tarif...moi, il me reste encore quelques saillies drolatiques que je t'ai réservé...

ça va abraser velu...


----------



## Lila (10 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Et prète à faire un carnage...Tu veux te joindre?



 :affraid: ben en fait heuuuuu...tu vois s'attaquer à ces beaux mâles là comme ça toutes seules, même à deux ....je sais pas ...les chatiments corporels, les prisons de mac g et tout et tout.....je sais pas ...mais je suis avec toi à donf !!!!


----------



## Irish whistle (10 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Cherche pas des appuis !!!
> 
> T'as pas le droit !!
> 
> ...



J'cherche pas des appuis, j'appelle mes consoeurs à la révolte

C'est quand tu veux pour tes saillies, mais vu l'échantillion que j'en ai eu, faudra que je prévois un bon bouquin...

Ca va décaper sec....


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

Con soeur en 2 mots steup.


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

Tu m'as fatigué, je rentre chez moi...


----------



## macinside (10 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Cherche pas des appuis !!!
> 
> T'as pas le droit !!
> 
> ...



dommage, elle fait une super promo decapex


----------



## macinside (10 Février 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: ben en fait heuuuuu...tu vois s'attaquer à ces beaux mâles là comme ça toutes seules, même à deux ....je sais pas ...les chatiments corporels, les prisons de mac g et tout et tout.....je sais pas ...mais je suis avec toi à donf !!!!



je suis avec vous les filles


----------



## casimir (10 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'as fatigué, je rentre chez moi...



non ! reste ont t'aime :love:


----------



## Amok (10 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis avec vous les filles




A ma gauche Mackie, à ma droite SonnyBoy. Ca risque d'être serré ! 

Sois gentil Mackie. Vas-y doucement. Ne le casse pas trop notre SonnyBoy !


----------



## casimir (10 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A ma gauche Mackie, à ma droite SonnyBoy. Ca risque d'être serré !



un coup de queue et plus d'Amok  ou qu'il est amokouille ? :love:


----------



## Amok (10 Février 2005)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> un coup de queue et plus d'Amok



Dis donc mackie, t'es pas un peu vantard sur ce coup ?! Si tes coups de queue faisaient de l'effet, ca se saurait ! 



			
				casimir a dit:
			
		

> ou qu'il est amokouille ? :love:



Amokouille c'est mon sucre. Il vient, poste 5 minutes, mate à droite et à gauche, sort une épaule du trou, puis l'autre, prend confiance, s'ébroue un peu, lève les yeux au ciel et PAF ! Banni un mois. J'attends avec impatience son retour ! PAF !  :love:


----------



## macmarco (10 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ...un autre (fort peu recommandable au demeurant...) ???



Il se passe de tes recommandations !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc mackie, t'es pas un peu vantard sur ce coup ?! Si tes coups de queue faisaient de l'effet, ca se saurait !
> 
> 
> 
> Amokouille c'est mon sucre. Il vient, poste 5 minutes, mate à droite et à gauche, sort une épaule du trou, puis l'autre, prend confiance, s'ébroue un peu, lève les yeux au ciel et PAF ! Banni un mois. J'attends avec impatience son retour ! PAF !  :love:





tu en veut un autre?

celui la c'est "nouveau et alors?" 


je te le recommande : un casse fraises de premiere


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Février 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> oui mais toi au moins tu lui parles gentiment...ça fait la difference pour les femmes :love:



    :love: Remarque pour le pro de la dragouille tous les moyens et tous les coups sont bons, pour attirer l'attention ou la détourner (sortie de piscine peut parfois obliger  ), car l'objectif est de passer à la vitesse supèrieure


----------



## macinside (10 Février 2005)

allez les filles !!!!  :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (10 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :love: Remarque pour le pro de la dragouille tous les moyens et tous les coups sont bons, pour attirer l'attention ou la détourner (sortie de piscine peut parfois obliger  ), car l'objectif est de passer à la vitesse supèrieure



Visions entierement juste Tibo, n'est ce pas pathétique!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu en veut un autre?
> 
> celui la c'est "nouveau et alors?"
> 
> ...



R.I.P.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Visions entierement juste Tibo, n'est ce pas pathétique!!!



Certes le port du maillot de bain est délicat pour tout le monde mais de là à dire que le nageur est pathétique :rateau: surtout lorsqu'on voit la vitesse à laquelle nage Yan Thorpe par exemple, je n'irais pas jusque-là  Tu vas me dire lui il porte une tenue façon peau de requin ça aide aussi


----------



## Irish whistle (10 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Certes le port du maillot de bain est délicat pour tout le monde mais de là à dire que le nageur est pathétique :rateau: surtout lorsqu'on voit la vitesse à laquelle nage Yan Thorpe par exemple, je n'irais pas jusque-là  Tu vas me dire lui il porte une tenue façon peau de requin ça aide aussi



Alors là Tibo si tu me tente avec Yan Thorpe....Un homme wow, bref j'me calme après on va m'taxer de nympho ou de de nénuph....


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Alors là Tibo si tu me tente avec Yan Thorpe....Un homme wow, bref j'me calme après on va m'taxer de nympho ou de de nénuph....



Meuh non ! (quoi que ...)


----------



## macinside (10 Février 2005)

et puis contrairement aux hommes, une femme peu regarder un mec SANS avoir envie de faire des choses avec lui


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et puis contrairement aux hommes, une femme peu regarder un mec SANS avoir envie de faire des choses avec lui



objection, votre honneur   

moi aussi...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et puis contrairement aux hommes, une femme peu regarder un mec SANS avoir envie de faire des choses avec lui



et semblablement aux femmes, il y a des hommes qui peuvent regarder un mec SANS avoir envie de faire des choses avec lui


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> et semblablement aux femmes, il y a des hommes qui peuvent regarder un mec SANS avoir envie de faire des choses avec lui



Ca se discute. Tout homme est un rival potentiel auquel on à envie de casser la tronche dans ce monde darwinien...


----------



## macinside (10 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> et semblablement aux femmes, il y a des hommes qui peuvent regarder un mec SANS avoir envie de faire des choses avec lui



tu la veux tout de suite ta baffe ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu la veux tout de suite ta baffe ?



de suite mackie   et puis je n'oublierai pas de te la rendre


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et puis contrairement aux hommes, une femme peu regarder un mec SANS avoir envie de faire des choses avec lui



Mais t'es chtarbé ou quoi ???

Des truies violettes !!! Toutes !!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> et semblablement aux femmes, il y a des hommes qui peuvent regarder un mec SANS avoir envie de faire des choses avec lui



Ma foi c'est exact...

Encore qu'à la vue de certains, il me prend parfois des envies d'expériences...

Style :

Le connard est il soluble dans l'acide sulfurique...

L'abruti arrete-t-il de tourner en rond si on lui cloue l'autre pied ?

Des trucs comme ça...


----------



## macinside (10 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais t'es chtarbé ou quoi ???
> 
> Des truies violettes !!! Toutes !!!!



c'est super sensible une femme


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est super sensible une femme



Au niveau du derche oui...

OK, ok  je sors...


----------



## macinside (10 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Au niveau du derche oui...
> 
> OK, ok  je sors...



manque d'amour féminin ?  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> manque d'amour féminin ?  :mouais:



D'amour féminin non, ça c'est OK, je manque d'amour tout court, comme tout le monde....

C'est beau ce que je dis...

Vite du sopalin...


----------



## Luc G (10 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le connard est il soluble dans l'acide sulfurique...
> 
> L'abruti arrete-t-il de tourner en rond si on lui cloue l'autre pied ?
> 
> Des trucs comme ça...



Ingénieur dans l'âme, le Sonny   
Jules Verne aurait pu écrire un roman autour de lui avec des titres de chapitres du genre :
"Où l'on apprend  qu'il est facile d'être abrasé" ;
"Où le lecteur se demande si c'est vraiment à ce point-là"
"Où le lecteur serait bien inspiré de mettre une ceinture et des bretelles"


----------



## golf (11 Février 2005)

Dieu créa l'univers et il vit que c'était beau.
Dieu créa la Terre et il vit que c'était beau.
Dieu créa la nature et il vit que c'était beau.
Dieu créa les animaux et il vit que c'était beau.
Dieu créa l'homme et il vit que c'était beau.
Dieu créa la femme et il se dit: "Tant pis... Elle se maquillera..."

 :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## golf (11 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'as fatigué, je rentre chez moi...


Mouarfff...
Le sonny qui recule devant l'adversité


----------



## golf (11 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> allez les filles !!!!  :love:


Stratégie bizarre 
Bon, c'est du mackie  :rateau:


----------



## golf (11 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Tout homme est un rival potentiel auquel on à envie de casser la tronche dans ce monde darwinien...


  Si tu vois des rivaux partout  :mouais: T'es dans la merde  :rateau: 
Reste la salle de muscu ou le psy


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Stratégie bizarre
> Bon, c'est du mackie :rateau:


 
Mauvaise stratégie je pense, mais bon...


----------



## Amok (11 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est super sensible une femme



Oui, et en l'occurence ca rêve de sucre. Mais l'amande est encore loin !*




* D'accord, celle là vient de loin, mais il est des sujets qui me font voyager, et ce fil en est un. Voilà un exemple de jeu de mots qui doit rendre Mackie perplexe. Mais on ne peut pas tout avoir : une parfaite connaissance de la psychologie féminine et une maîtrise de la plume.

La vrai question est : peut-on "dragouiller" a la piscine ? La réponse : oui, si on ne reste pas trop longtemps dans l'eau.
Car La finalité de la "dragouille" n'est-elle pas (entre autre) de lentement se fondre sur des langues amies après avoir délicatement écarté petits rubans, voiles plissés, et mis de côté les perles argentées que l'on garde pour la fin ?!


----------



## Amok (11 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Stratégie bizarre
> Bon, c'est du mackie  :rateau:



Justement, la question peut raisonnablement se poser : mate l'orthographe... Et pourtant ce ne sont pas les pièges qui manquent !


----------



## Spyro (11 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> D'amour féminin non, ça c'est OK, je manque d'amour tout court, comme tout le monde....


Allez, promis, je te fais un petit smiley


----------



## Lila (11 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Au niveau du derche oui...



...pas seulement mon Sonny...pas seulement ...crois moi    :rose:

merci pour la serpillière  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...pas seulement mon Sonny...pas seulement ...crois moi  :rose:
> 
> merci pour la serpillière :love:


 
Faudra que tu m'expliques ça...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Février 2005)

Les questions de la piscine et de la sensibilité semblent réglées donc  Mais reste la question de la serpillère


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2005)

C'est private joke...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2005)

Mais quand même rapport à l'effet que je fais aux femmes...


----------



## Lila (11 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faudra que tu m'expliques ça...



[Mode docile ON]...quand tu veux..... :love:[Mode docile never OFF]


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2005)

Arrête tu m'excites...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Février 2005)

sonnyboy Swiffer a dit:
			
		

> Mais quand même rapport à l'effet que je fais aux femmes...



Tout est dans le jeté jubilatoire ?


----------



## Lila (11 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Arrête tu m'excites...



...dire que je passe mon 500 ème post dans tes bras mon Sonny.....c'est grandiose     :love: 
manque plus qu'un petit bisou de l'Amok et c'est l'orgasme


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...dire que je passe mon 500 ème post dans tes bras mon Sonny.....c'est grandiose   :love:
> manque plus qu'un petit bisou de l'Amok et c'est l'orgasme


 
En même temps ??

Parce que moi j'aime pas quand mes roublignolles touchent celles des collègues... 

Oui je sais c'est nase, je le ferai plus..


----------



## Amok (11 Février 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...dire que je passe mon 500 ème post dans tes bras mon Sonny.....c'est grandiose     :love:
> manque plus qu'un petit bisou de l'Amok et c'est l'orgasme



Compte pas sur moi pour te draguouiller !


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2005)

c'est une léchouille qu'elle voulait..


----------



## Lila (11 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Compte pas sur moi pour te draguouiller !



...ben vu ce que propose Sonny,  juste une fois pour arroser ça ...enfin je veux dire  :rose:.... 
et puis comme ça je vais faire plein de jalouses...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ben vu ce que propose Sonny, juste une fois pour arroser ça ...enfin je veux dire :rose:....
> et puis comme ça je vais plein de jalouses...


 
S'il faut arroser en plus, c'est plus cher...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Février 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...dire que je passe mon 500 ème post dans tes bras mon Sonny.....c'est grandiose     :love:
> manque plus qu'un petit bisou de l'Amok et c'est l'orgasme



Bon un ronron pour ton 500 post


----------



## Amok (11 Février 2005)

D'un autre côté, 500 posts et 4 points, on ne va pas sortir les trompettes non plus !


----------



## Lila (11 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> S'il faut arroser en plus, c'est plus cher...



...Rhôôôô ! pour une fois on parle d'amour là ..laissons le côté mercantile et un peu de poésie quoi !


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté, 500 posts et 4 points, on ne va pas sortir les trompettes non plus !


 

Moi j'ai sorti mon petit instrument....:rose:


----------



## Lila (11 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté, 500 posts et 4 points, on ne va pas sortir les trompettes non plus !



:casse:..ben voyons ...même soumise et offerte tu peux pas être gentil une fois ....t'es pas un loup mais un chacal


----------



## Lila (11 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai sorti mon petit instrument....:rose:



...ouais ouais ouais !ces belles propositions c'était encore que du pipeau....


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2005)

C'est bien de celà qu'il s'agit...

Ah la musique !!


----------



## Amok (11 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien de celà qu'il s'agit...
> 
> Ah la musique !!



Rentre ta flute ! Tous les rats te suivent !


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Rentre ta flute ! Tous les rats te suivent !


Clarinette baveuse, s'il vous plait...


----------



## Lila (11 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Clarinette baveuse, s'il vous plait...



...c'est très Rock'n Roll ça ...ça devrait faire danser les oies...


----------



## Amok (11 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Clarinette baveuse, s'il vous plait...



J'avoue que présenté comme ca, l'objet me plait moyen ! :affraid:


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est très Rock'n Roll ça ...ça devrait faire danser les oies...


 
Quel dommage que Christele ne soit pas levée (10h20 c'est un peu tôt...), ah le monde merveilleux des feignasses !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est très Rock'n Roll ça ...ça devrait faire danser les oies...


 
J'aimerais bien gaver des oies...


----------



## Lila (11 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue que présenté comme ca, l'objet me plait moyen !



...pourtant le côté "filet de bave" te plaît bien il me semble  :sick:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Février 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> :casse:..ben voyons ...même soumise et offerte tu peux pas être gentil une fois ....t'es pas un loup mais un chacal



On t'a déjà dit que c'est de ta faute il ne faut pas aguicher comme ça    Et cesse de danser derrière ces éventails en plumes d'autruche


----------



## Lila (11 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais bien gaver des oies...



...faut pas confondre éleveur et agriculteur.....le premier fait fructifier son cheptel et le second laboure.....on peut pas cumuler ....quoique


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Février 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...faut pas confondre éleveur et agriculteur.....le premier fait fructifier son cheptel et le second laboure.....on peut pas cumuler ....quoique



D'aucuns te diront que ça dépend


----------



## Amok (11 Février 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...faut pas confondre éleveur et agriculteur.....le premier fait fructifier son cheptel et le second laboure.....on peut pas cumuler ....quoique



Ca dépend !


----------



## Lila (11 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> D'aucuns te diront que ça dépend



...de quoi faire rêver n'importe quelle femme c'est vrai...
-élevée en labourant
-labourée en se levant.....

tout un programme :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Février 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...de quoi faire rêver n'importe quelle femme c'est vrai...
> -élevée en labourant
> -labourer en se levant.....
> 
> tout un programme :love:



D'aucuns te diront que rien ne vaut le chant du coq


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...de quoi faire rêver n'importe quelle femme c'est vrai...
> -élevée en labourant
> -labourée en se levant.....
> 
> tout un programme :love:


 
Mais dit moi ma gourmande, faut te calmer là, sinon moi j'réponds plus de rien...


----------



## Lila (11 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais dit moi ma gourmande, faut te calmer là, sinon moi j'réponds plus de rien...



[air oie blanche On]  hi hi hi !  [mode oie blanche OFF]


----------



## Amok (11 Février 2005)

Rien ne vaut le choc du "quand?".


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Février 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> [air oie blanche On]  hi hi hi !  [mode oie blanche OFF]



Ho là ! Le choc est aphrodisiaque


----------



## supermoquette (11 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> R.I.P.


Prochain pseudo: R.I.P. et alors ?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Au niveau du derche oui...
> 
> OK, ok  je sors...



Arf celle là je l'ai envoyée sur l'imprimante du secrétariat


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais dit moi ma gourmande, faut te calmer là, sinon moi j'réponds plus de rien...



T'as d'jà répondu de kekchose toi ?


----------



## Amok (11 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Arf celle là je l'ai envoyée sur l'imprimante du secrétariat



Il semblerait que la Pléiade soit intéressée par la publication des oeuvres complètes.

_"Un nouveau style, fort et percutant. SonnyBoy utilise ses mots comme un boxeur ses poings. Des images ancrées dans ce siècle de fureur et de bruit. Dès la troisième page on est KO debout, chancelant sous l'abyme qui se creuse à chaque fin de ligne. Il y avait Baudelaire, Verlaine, Rilke. A ce trio gagnant de l'Arc de Triomphe il faudra ajouter un nouveau soldat des mots, inconnu jusqu'alors, mais dont la flamme ne va pas vaciller."_

Les nouvelles littéraires.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Février 2005)

As-t-on déjà vu une flamme de chalumeau vaciller ?


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2005)

Vous allez me faire rougir mes poulets...


----------



## Irish whistle (11 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quel dommage que Christele ne soit pas levée (10h20 c'est un peu tôt...), ah le monde merveilleux des feignasses !!!



Et d'une Christelle avec 2 LL c'te plait

et la grosse est levée depuis 5 heure


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2005)

pourquoi faire ?


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Et d'une Christelle avec 2 LL c'te plait
> 
> et la grosse est levée depuis 5 heure


 

Pas toujours les deux LL...


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi faire ?



c'est pour mieux d'abrasé mon enfant :love:


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas toujours les deux LL...



si !   toujours ! comme sur un avion tête de fion ! (depuis le temps que je voulais la placé celle la :love: )


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2005)

Mais elle abrase que dalle, les copeaux qui tombent, c'est les siens..


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si !  toujours ! comme sur un avion tête de fion ! (depuis le temps que je voulais la placé celle la :love: )


 
Rien que dans mon couloir au boulot, y en a 2 des "christele" avec un L...

Et ici, les anal FA bêtes courent pas les couloirs...


----------



## Juste en passant (11 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Rien que dans mon couloir au boulot, y en a 2 des "christele" avec un L...
> 
> Et ici, les anal FA bêtes courent pas les couloirs...



On ne dit pas "anneaux"


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> On ne dit pas "anneaux"



Si c'est le cas, alors Sonny est le "saigneur des anneaux"


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2005)

Quelle horreur !!!

Messieurs, la douleur vous égare !!


PS :

Tu vois mackie, QUELLE dans ce cas, faut 2 LL là c'est sur et certain.

En général causer orto avec les prénoms c'est perdre son temps.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

«Les femmes sont fortes. C'est la faiblesse des hommes qui les y oblige.»

Y a aussi un peu la nourriture trop riche


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quelle horreur !!!
> 
> Messieurs, la douleur vous égare !!
> 
> ...



j'en connais un [monsieur S.B. de paca] qui va finir au fond du port


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'en connais un [monsieur S.B. de paca] qui va finir au fond du port



Gaffe, y a plein de GIGN et assimilés en ce moment autour du port ousk'il habite, monsieur S.B. Tu sais, OTAN tan nemporte levant


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'en connais un [monsieur S.B. de paca] qui va finir au fond du port


 
Plus de place au fond du port...

Au fond du porc non plus d'ailleur..


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Au fond du porc non plus d'ailleur..



t'as trop bouffé c'midi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2005)

Oui.....


----------



## Irish whistle (11 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais elle abrase que dalle, les copeaux qui tombent, c'est les siens..



Bien sur cher mal embouché, t'es trop fixé sur ton travail manuel (on se demande lequel)

Moi j'abrase pas trop fatiguant, je décape j'pose le produit en ensuite j'laisse agir...Tu ne vois pas les cloques qui apparaissent....


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui.....



Les trois points de suspension inquiètent un peu mais bon ça semble positif tout ça


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les trois points de suspension inquiètent un peu mais bon ça semble positif tout ça


 
Dans ce cas là, si j'avais pas mis les points j'aurais eu un message style "votre texte est trop court.."


----------



## Lila (11 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les trois points de suspension inquiètent un peu mais bon ça semble positif tout ça



..... t'es optimiste là...je crois qque ça sent la poudre plutôt   :casse:  :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..... t'es optimiste là...je crois qque ça sent la poudre plutôt   :casse:  :affraid:



Pour Sonny, oui, de bicarbonate de soude


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

C'est bizarre Vbulletin, on tombe sur le mini chat quand on ne s'y attend pas... :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (11 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> C'est bizarre Vbulletin, on tombe sur le mini chat quand on ne s'y attend pas... :love:



l'avatar:


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2005)

Silence, femme !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

Christe*ll*e


----------



## Lila (11 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Silence, femme !!!



  :affraid: ...mais j'ai rien dit


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Février 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..... t'es optimiste là...je crois qque ça sent la poudre plutôt   :casse:  :affraid:



Les points c'est ce qui reste de la mèche :affraid:



			
				Sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas là, si j'avais pas mis les points j'aurais eu un message style "votre texte est trop court.."



Ouf, en fin de compte non


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: ...mais j'ai rien dit


 
Toi non...


----------



## Amok (11 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'en connais un [monsieur S.B. de paca] qui va finir au fond du port



J'ai une vision pieuse ou le hamster est en train de menacer Sonny ?! :affraid:


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une vision pieuse ou le hamster est en train de menacer Sonny ?! :affraid:



rappel, la chasse aux loups est toujours ouverte :love:


----------



## Amok (11 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> rappel, la chasse aux loups est toujours ouverte :love:



Force est de reconnaître que le rongeur, au moment où sa formation physique sexuelle s'achève, ne manque pas d'un certain courage. La volonté de se reproduire est plus forte que tout et il ne craint pas de se lancer vers la totale destruction de son être.

Ce n'est pas parce que tu as le matériel qui vient de descendre dans le sac que tu dois imaginer que tu es le premier à qui ca arrive Mackie ! Tu es déjà insuportable, qu'est ce que ca va être le jour où tu vas en comprendre l'utilité ! :affraid:


----------



## Lila (11 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce que ca va être le jour où tu vas en comprendre l'utilité ! :affraid:



...ben le coup va partir tout seul ..... :hosto:


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Force est de reconnaître que le rongeur, au moment où sa formation physique sexuelle s'achève, ne manque pas d'un certain courage. La volonté de se reproduire est plus forte que tout et il ne craint pas de se lancer vers la totale destruction de son être.
> 
> Ce n'est pas parce que tu as le matériel qui vient de descendre dans le sac que tu dois imaginer que tu es le premier à qui ca arrive Mackie ! Tu es déjà insuportable, qu'est ce que ca va être le jour où tu vas en comprendre l'utilité ! :affraid:



note : retirer le loup des espéces protéger, et expliquer au chinois que l'amok est comestible


----------



## Amok (11 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> note : retirer le loup des espéces protéger, et expliquer au chinois que l'amok est comestible



Ca changera : jusqu'à présent c'était surtout les chinoises qui me trouvaient comestible !  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Février 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ben le coup va partir tout seul ..... :hosto:



Du lapin :hosto:


----------



## mado (11 Février 2005)

Mackie en plein complexe d'Oedipe ?


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca changera : jusqu'à présent c'était surtout les chinoises qui me trouvaient comestible !  :love:



les couilles d'amok servent surtout de contraceptif et voir autre procure le même résultat que l'éxition


----------



## Lila (11 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca changera : jusqu'à présent c'était surtout les chinoises qui me trouvaient comestible !  :love:



....Amok : recomandé par l'OMS, la Banque Alimentaire Mondiale, Boccuse, Durex.....on ne citera pas tous les sponsors :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Mackie en plein complexe d'Oedipe ?



je sors pas avec MA mère, mais avec des mamans :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> les couilles d'amok servent surtout de contraceptif et voir autre procure le même résultat que l'éxition



Ressaisis toi, mon grand, t'es un peu confu, là


----------



## Amok (11 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> les couilles d'amok servent surtout de contraceptif et voir autre procure le même résultat que l'éxition



En Français, ca donne quoi ?!


----------



## Lila (11 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En Français, ca donne quoi ?!



c 'est médical ...c'est pour ça que ça vous échappe...Hygnares!


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Février 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....Amok : recomandé par l'OMS, la Banque Alimentaire Mondiale, Boccuse, Durex.....on ne sitera pas tous les sponsors :love:  :love:  :love:



Les bêtises cambrées


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

un petit resumé svp ?


----------



## Lila (11 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un petit resumé svp ?



Mackie , qui ales choses qui sont enfin tombées dans le sac, s'attaque au loup pour une oie blanche à deux ailes ....du coup la chasse est ouverte jusqu'en Chine et ya une opération d'abblation prévue ....c super clair non ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> Mackie , qui les choses qui sont enfin tombées dans le sac, s'attaque au loup pour une oie à deux ailes ....du coup la chasse est ouverte jusqu'en Chine et ya une opération d'abblation prévue ....c super clair non ?







merci  :love:  :love:  :love: 


encore 1 ou 2 animaux et puis
on pourra ouvrir le plus beau zoo  macgeen....

au fait , apple finance le zoo ou un abattoire ?


----------



## Amok (11 Février 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> Mackie , qui les choses qui sont enfin tombées dans le sac, s'attaque au loup pour une oie à deux ailes ....du coup la chasse est ouverte jusqu'en Chine et ya une opération d'abblation prévue ....



... Dans le même temps, à des milliers de kilomètres de là, Sonnyboy flotte entre deux eaux, les pieds dans le Bouygues. Mackie, avant de disparaître a posté un message -probablement destiné à ses comparses, dont le codage est en cours d'analyse. Il y était question de "couilles d'amok servent surtout de contraceptif et voir autre procure le même résultat que l'éxition". Les formules mathématiques les plus poussées n'arrivant pas à trouver de suite logique pour décryptage, le mystère sur le sens caché du propos reste entier.


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> Mackie , qui ales choses qui sont enfin tombées dans le sac, s'attaque au loup pour une oie blanche à deux ailes ....du coup la chasse est ouverte jusqu'en Chine et ya une opération d'abblation prévue ....c super clair non ?



enfin une femme qui me comprend :love:


----------



## Lila (11 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> enfin une femme qui me comprend :love:




...oui mais je ne couche plus ......


----------



## Lila (11 Février 2005)

...ceci expliquant cela ....et vice versa


----------



## Amok (11 Février 2005)

Ah ! Une première piste vient de se former. Le Cray nous indique que "couilles d'amok" signifie probablement "testicules sublimes".

Nous ne manquerons pas de vous tenir informés des avancées de l'analyse.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Février 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...oui mais je ne couche plus ......



D'aucuns diraient que le divan peut ne pas servir qu'à ça


----------



## Amok (11 Février 2005)

Rien ne résiste a la technologie :

> _couilles d'amok servent surtout de contraceptif et voir autre procure le même résultat que l'éxition._

Signifie :

> _Les testicules sublimes du loup provoquent l'excitation, voir l'affectif (même résultat), lorsque on est tout contre._

Il s'agit probablement d'un message d'avertissement.


----------



## Lila (11 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> D'aucuns diraient que le divan peut ne pas servir qu'à ça



...on ne doit jamais ..JAMAIS coucher avec son psy...c'est connu ça !


----------



## Lila (11 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> > _Les testicules sublimes du loup provoquent l'excitation, voir l'affectif (même résultat), lorsque on est tout contre._
> 
> Il s'agit probablement d'un message d'avertissement.



....  :casse:  :hosto:  purée faut être souple...tu as raison, c'est un avertissement....contre les lumbago


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Février 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....  :casse:  :hosto:  purée faut être souple...tu as raison, c'est un avertissement....contre les lumbago



Le lumbago en vaut-il la chandelle au moins ?  :hosto: :casse: :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2005)

Hé bé...

Elle est belle la France !


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hé bé...
> 
> Elle est belle la France !



J'te sens pas emballé, là, pourtant toi, si PACA ... gé


----------



## golf (13 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> > _Les testicules sublimes du loup provoquent l'excitation, voir l'affectif (même résultat), lorsque on est tout contre._


Si on laissait la cuisine aux raisins de Corinthe de côté pour revenir au sujet  :rateau: 


nb : de toute façon un quadrupède marseillais qui nous parle de ses roubignoles en ces termes, cela fait tout de suite penser à la sardine qui bouchait l'entrée du port


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Si on laissait la cuisine aux raisins de Corinthe de côté pour revenir au sujet  :rateau:




mais que fais tu encore debut a 3h du mat ?    


vite, il faut mettre en place un pack special somnifere      :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hé bé...
> 
> Elle est belle la France !



Elle ne te laissera jamais tomber même si c'est ta dernière volonté 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais que fais tu encore debut a 3h du mat ?
> 
> 
> vite, il faut mettre en place un pack special somnifere      :love:



Il réfléchit sur le fondement de certaines rumeurs et cherche à déterminer combien une balle de golf peut contenir de raisin de Corinthe  Le problème est que si les raisin ont proportionnellement la taille de la sardine, le bateau pas le poisson, ça va quand même être compliqué  :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Elle ne te laissera jamais tomber même si c'est ta dernière volonté



Ben tiens ; pardi! Une mère possessive....


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ben tiens ; pardi! Une mère possessive....



La Corse en sait quelque chose remarque


----------



## golf (14 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il réfléchit sur le fondement de certaines rumeurs...


Réfléchir :affraid:

Pour ce qui est des rumeurs, certainement pas, je ne voudrais pas te dépouiller de ta raison d'être


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2005)

Vous ne pouvez pas donner de réputation deux fois au même message.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Réfléchir :affraid:
> 
> Pour ce qui est des rumeurs, certainement pas, je ne voudrais pas te dépouiller de ta raison d'être



C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que je participe à toutes les AES parce que de près on entend tellement mieux    



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne pouvez pas donner de réputation deux fois au même message.



On ne se demande plus quelle est la sienne non plus


----------

